# Need advice on this supplement.... visorbit



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Many dog owner feed this to his dog, claimed as coat supplement and multivitamin also, this one surely best seller supplement here in my country........:bowl:

please check these link:
http://www.pfizerah.com/Product_Overview.aspx?drug=VO&country=US&lang=EN&species=CN
http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/compliance_pdfs/US_EN_VO_compliance.pdf

Ingredients: Wheat Germ, Calcium Phosphate, Pork Liver Powder, Corn Syrup, Sorbitol, Linoleic
Acid, Ferrous Fumarate, Gelatin, Poultry Fat, Magnesium Sulfate, Niacinamide, Cyanocobalamin,
Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Palmitate, Vitamin D Supplement, Cupric
Acetate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, *Ethoxyquin*:uhoh:

I wonder with the ethoxyquin thing here,.....
any thought about it?
thank you for the advice....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think if you are feeding Bruno a good food then you dont need that suppliment. I give mine a salmon oil pill on their food but that is all. We need a new picture of Bruno.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

I agree with Beau. In the unlikely event a supplement truly is needed, there's surely one with better ingredients in it.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I think the human drug companies are getting desperate when they start manufacturing pet supplements such as Visorbits which you are referencing.

1st: Any decent kibble already should have the appropriate amount of vitamins and minerals in it. Rotating foods every several months will ensure a well-balanced level of vitamins and minerals among brands.

2nd: No supplement should contain corn syrup (an ingredient with no value for humans or animals); poultry fat; gelatin, pork liver powder or ethoxyquine.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I think if you are feeding Bruno a good food then you dont need that suppliment. I give mine a salmon oil pill on their food but that is all. We need a new picture of Bruno.











it's the newest i can get


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

MyBentley said:


> I think the human drug companies are getting desperate when they start manufacturing pet supplements such as Visorbits which you are referencing.
> 
> 1st: Any decent kibble already should have the appropriate amount of vitamins and minerals in it. Rotating foods every several months will ensure a well-balanced level of vitamins and minerals among brands.
> 
> 2nd: *No supplement should contain corn syrup (an ingredient with no value for humans or animals); poultry fat; gelatin, pork liver powder or ethoxyquine*.


oh, thank u for the info above


----------

